

iPhone--In depth Ars Technica review - mattculbreth
http://arstechnica.com/reviews/hardware/iphone-review.ars

======
tx
Crippled bluetooth and low ringtones volume. How familiar... Every time I try
to buy a smartphone I end up hitting these two walls.

